# RIP Lily Jnr



## Jos

Its a sad day indeed - Lily is resting in Davey Jone's locker.

Lesson learnt - don't hold a rod and a Reo at the same time coz you will get a bite and as they say "the rest is history".

A moment's silence please.

Happier days.







On another note - if anyone is selling a mini - pls let me know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Sorry to hear @Jos

But please help me to understand what actually happened?


----------



## Alex

Jos said:


> Its a sad day indeed - Lily is resting in Davey Jone's locker.
> 
> Lesson learnt - don't hold a rod and a Reo at the same time coz you will get a bite and as they say "the rest is history".
> 
> A moment's silence please.
> 
> Happier days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note - if anyone is selling a mini - pls let me know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






real sorry to hear about your loss bro.


----------



## huffnpuff

Silver said:


> Sorry to hear @Jos
> 
> But please help me to understand what actually happened?


It fell into the water while fishing from a boat I presume. I wonder if the new Urethane Reo's float, coz they'll be perfect for this application

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD

wow, thats sad! sorry to hear that @Jos


----------



## Silver

huffnpuff said:


> It fell into the water while fishing from a boat I presume. I wonder if the new Urethane Reo's float, coz they'll be perfect for this application



Ah, thanks for explaining @huffnpuff - I had a really dumb moment there - "rod" and "bite" in the same sentence.
I thought it had to do with a welding rod - and I just could not fathom what Jos was talking about.
I forgot Jos is a fishing enthusiast...

Sorry again @Jos - and hope you get sorted with a new one soon...


----------



## Andre

What a loss! Sad indeed.


----------



## huffnpuff

It's funny how experience is one of those things you get only after you needed it. I just realised that with all the holes in an SL one can attached a neck lanyard. 

Anyways, always a heart stopping moment when something like this happens.


----------



## Alex

I was thinking that in future, attaching a lifeline to the Reo would be a good idea when on the water. Would be easy to thread something through one of the SL holes on the rear. Some paracord should work great.


----------



## Jos

I was thinking the same thing as i saw the last flash of Lily before she sank out of sight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh Wow! That's sad and not kewl at all @Jos!  Was she insured? I have insured Avril.

Did you GPS the spot? Where did she go overboard? How deep? I have become so very careful since loosing a 36 hour old iPhone into Goedertrouw Dam and a Nautilus on a SID into Inanda.


----------



## ET

We might be able to enlist a diver, depending on location?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## hands

aaah man. i can imagine the moment it happened


----------



## Jos

Ja - she is insured but wondering whether its even worth the hassle with the excess.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ET

Could be a free reo for someone else. Claim from the insurance then send in the salvage team


----------



## VandaL

Rob Fisher said:


> Was she insured? I have insured Avril.



Can only imagine explaining that to a broker. Did u call it Avril?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

VandaL said:


> Can only imagine explaining that to a broker. Did u call it Avril?



I did indeed!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

I would in plain engrish,

Shit in my pants !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jos

I think i did leave a GT stripe or two.......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

Nooit @Jos 
thats just disappointing. I almost think i would have dove in after it.
either way she was a stunner.


----------



## vaalboy

Eish sorry to hear @Jos. My two biggest fears have been losing my phone and Reo overboard. My iphone is still swimming at Inanda and I almost lost one Reo at Goedies two weekends ago when I left it on the pedestal before shooting off to another spot . Luckily it did not fall off during the ride.


----------



## ET

What do you guys normally wear when fwooshing?


----------



## Rob Fisher

ET said:


> What do you guys normally wear when fwooshing?



Slops, shorts and t-shirt. If the sun is blasting then a long sleeve shirt and big floppy hat!


----------



## Jos

Shorts and T-Shirts mostly.


----------



## TylerD

ET said:


> What do you guys normally wear when fwooshing?


You perv you!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Jos

Those are clearly carp fishermen

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And if it's cold and raining a rain suit and mask when doing 100km/h in the boat!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And if it's warm and raining then a lightweight rain suit!


----------



## Rob Fisher

And if you have driven through some light snow onto the way at the dam then your heavy rain suit and a warm jacket!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jos

And when its really effen cold you wear everything you can find.







Note to self - pack gloves when you go to the berg in the middle of July

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

And if you are filming for TV then you wear your shirt and cap with sponsors logo's on them!


----------



## Rob Fisher

And if you are fishing in the Inter-Provincials you wear your team shirt!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And if you are in Spain fishing in the World Champs then you wear your Protea outfit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Wow @Rob Fisher that is a most comprehensive answer to the question "what do you wear when you go fishing"
Lol

Now surely @ET was going to follow on and say - most of those outfits have a pocket somewhere?
So surely the Reo can just go into the pocket when your hands are busy?
No?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Wow @Rob Fisher that is a most comprehensive answer to the question "what do you wear when you go fishing"
> Lol
> 
> Now surely @ET was going to follow on and say - most of those outfits have a pocket somewhere?
> So surely the Reo can just go into the pocket when your hands are busy?
> No?



Hehehe... actually putting the mod in a pocket is how I lost my mech mod and Nautilus into the dam... I leant forward to grab a fish and it went overboard!

And then I had my Sigelei 20W with the Russian 91% on top in my pocket and I went to grab a fish and the result was too much pressure on the glass section of the tank and BOOM... tank broken... so pockets don't work either...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe... actually putting the mod in a pocket is how I lost my mech mod and Nautilus into the dam... I leant forward to grab a fish and it went overboard!
> 
> And then I had my Sigelei 20W with the Russian 91% on top in my pocket and I went to grab a fish and the result was too much pressure on the glass section of the tank and BOOM... tank broken... so pockets don't work either...



Ok Rob - so then the lanyard threaded through one of the SL holes and hanging around your neck seems to be the best thing? But I suppose it will hang in the way of your fishing gear. Maybe you can tie it to a belt if you wear one. I suppose its better if the Reo falls on the floor of the boat than flies into the water...

The alternative maybe is to put a floater of some kind on or in the Reo - then if it falls in the water, the worst is you may lose the battery...


----------



## TylerD

Silver said:


> Ok Rob - so then the lanyard threaded through one of the SL holes and hanging around your neck seems to be the best thing? But I suppose it will hang in the way of your fishing gear. Maybe you can tie it to a belt if you wear one. I suppose its better if the Reo falls on the floor of the boat than flies into the water...
> 
> The alternative maybe is to put a floater of some kind on or in the Reo - then if it falls in the water, the worst is you may lose the battery...


Like the Gopro floater...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lol @TylerD 

Actually, I am thinking of something like this:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Maybe with a removable strap of sorts - so when Rob goes fishing - he attaches it onto one of the SL holes


----------



## johan

Thanks for clearing that up, I had something different in my head regarding "floaters".

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Ok Rob - so then the lanyard threaded through one of the SL holes and hanging around your neck seems to be the best thing? But I suppose it will hang in the way of your fishing gear. Maybe you can tie it to a belt if you wear one. I suppose its better if the Reo falls on the floor of the boat than flies into the water...
> 
> The alternative maybe is to put a floater of some kind on or in the Reo - then if it falls in the water, the worst is you may lose the battery...



Tried the lanyard thing... too heavy and gets in the way...

What I do now is vape a lot less... the REO sits in the drinks cup holder and then every now and again I stop fishing and have a major vape... Or I sit on my chair at the back holding my rod and having a vape...

But the bottom line is you can't vape and fish at the same time...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Maybe with a removable strap of sorts - so when Rob goes fishing - he attaches it onto one of the SL holes



Actually I quite like this idea and maybe what I should do is just tie a long sting onto the REO and secure it to the boat... great idea!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

How about this...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ET

Yup, i was thinking a pocket or something like a reo bandolier. Strap across your chest, velcro pocket that holds the reo, low profile so it won't get in the way of lines and reels and beers and such.


----------



## The Wolf

Jos said:


> And when its really effen cold you wear everything you can find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note to self - pack gloves when you go to the berg in the middle of July



Bloody nice Rainbow Jos


----------



## The Wolf

@Rob Fisher 
Maybe try one of these we use them Fly Fishing. You get some really strong ones.
*fly-fishing zinger*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Wolf said:


> @Rob Fisher
> Maybe try one of these we use them Fly Fishing. You get some really strong ones.
> *fly-fishing zinger*
> View attachment 22765



I've seen those in my local fishing shop! Great idea! Thanks!


----------

